

Ask HN: What have you used to document your public API? - richardv

Self-explanatory.<p>What tools&#x2F;resources&#x2F;docgens&#x2F;services have you used to provide documentation for your public facing API services that you are providing to customers.
======
johns
I prefer hand-written. But other people like Swagger
[https://developers.helloreverb.com/swagger/](https://developers.helloreverb.com/swagger/),
I/O Docs
[https://github.com/mashery/iodocs](https://github.com/mashery/iodocs), Daux
(although this is just a style framework) [http://daux.io/](http://daux.io/)
and [http://apiary.io/](http://apiary.io/)

------
angersock
We use a wiki (Dokuwiki) for internal docs, probably going to either make it
public or perhaps switch over to Daux.io once I'm satisfied it doesn't hate
America.

